# From 3-Series to Roadster and back



## waxhaw (May 5, 2003)

ObD said:


> *The 3.0 3-series is sedate?  *


Well, everything's relative, I guess. To me, the M Roadster is about as close to a motorcycle experience as you can get on four wheels.

When the Roadster was new, I was seeing a young lady who hated the car with a passion, because it was difficult to carry on a normal conversation with the top down at speeds over 50 or so. Of course, that's one reason I _liked_ the car, especially in light of the fact that much of her conversation tended toward political opinions distinctly at odds with my own.  Ah, well, she's not around anymore... She left me for a tractor salesman. She wrote me a John Deere letter. 

But anyway, yeah, the 330Ci will be _relatively_ sedate. Ah, but under its composed exterior beats the heart of a barbarian. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

waxhaw said:


> *She left me for a tractor salesman. She wrote me a John Deere letter.
> *


LOL!! :rofl:

That's pretty funny! Nothing runs like a Deere I guess...


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Waxhaw - your post is fascinating!

I'm currently enjoying my first Bimmer (picked up 9 December 2002; currently has 16,920+ miles, 27.072+ kilometers :yikes: ), and the last couple of times I was at the dealer, I found myself, like Ulysses, hearkening to the Siren call of the Z4 parked in the showroom.

I've sat in several for a while (roomier than I thought) and entertained the thoughts of not having something to transport three (3) tax deductions [2 teens and a pre-teen], haul groceries (yes, I can get groceries for five people in Karl Bimmer's trunk, even with all the earthquake and emergency stuff ) and the like.

A car, just for *Mom* to have absolute *fun* in! :sabrina:

However, being somewhat claustrophobic, when the top is up; I'm struggling with having my head right up against it (I'm about 6'1").

I was talking to someone at Bimmerfest 2003, admiring the M Roadster he had. The guy said it was a great car, but had me sit in it with the top up and asked how I'd feel on a looooong road trip with it. I saw his point!

Even though the thought intrigues me, and I cause great amusement to Crevier's salesforce by sitting in the Z4 for lengthy periods of time with a dreamy look on my face - I think I'll need to consider the ZHP for the next Bimmer!

And - I confess to recently sitting in a Cooper S, out of sheer curiosity - it's kind of appealing, especially in terms of petrol consumption, but it's really *small!*


----------



## waxhaw (May 5, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> *
> 
> I was talking to someone at Bimmerfest 2003, admiring the M Roadster he had. The guy said it was a great car, but had me sit in it with the top up and asked how I'd feel on a looooong road trip with it. I saw his point!
> 
> *


I will not mince words here: the M Roadster is the _worst_ rain car I have ever driven. I'm sure rain is not so much of an issue for you in SoCal is it is for me in NC (where not only is the drought over, we're building arks), but it's sure a factor here. I absolutely would not have one if it had to be my only vehicle. Its nearly foot-wide tires are prone to hydroplaning; vision to the outside with the top up is God-awful, (by the time you crane your neck about four ways to ensure that the lane-change is safe, and peer through a road grime-covered plastic rear window, the opening in the traffic closes up); and most importantly, you become invisible (if you haven't driven down a freeway in the rain in such a car, practically obscured by the 3-foot-high cloud of moisture kicked up by other vehicles, only your *black* soft top visible to others, between two semi jockeys who may not have a clue as to your existence and whose axles are about at your eye level, well, you just haven't lived).

So a long trip in the rain (and let's not even contemplate ice or snow) would not be pleasant. On the other hand, a long trip with the top down can be a real hoot. With the mesh-fabric rear wind deflector in place, the heater on full blast, and the heated seats (aka bunwarmers) turned on, I am comfortable down to temperatures around 40F, wearing a light jacket. And I've been known to tool around with the top down with temps in the 20s, while wearing a heavier coat, and a stocking hat. A top-down drive along the Blue Ridge Parkway, on a crystal-clear winter day when you can see forever, is enough to make you forgive the roadster's shortcomings. Be assured, however, your passenger, if present, will likely not share your enthusiasm. Wimp. 



> *However, being somewhat claustrophobic, when the top is up; I'm struggling with having my head right up against it (I'm about 6'1").
> 
> *


I'm 6'1" also, and head clearance is not an issue for me. Visibility problems galore, as mentioned above, but headroom is abundant. Leg room, on the other hand, is only _just_ enough for me. If I'm wearing tennis shoes or dress shoes, my seat position will be about a half-inch from its rear-most position; if I have on workboots or the like, the seat is maxed out to the rear, and is just right. If I were 6'2", but with an otherwise similar bod (such as it is), I'd be uncomfortable.

Now, bear in mind that these comments pertain to my Z3-based M Roadster. The Z4s have a glass rear window (lack of which is unacceptable in that price range), and I understand they're roomier. But then, you've sat in one, I haven't (I didn't want to tempt myself away from practicality), so you can be the judge of that.

If, and only if, you have a second vehicle you can use without prior notice in the event of bad weather or in the event you actually have luggage, then I say *go for it*. As one who bought the M Roadster as a midlife-crisis car, and enjoyed it on balance, I hope you will forgive me for being indelicate, but since you have teens, I think the phrase "you're not getting any younger" might be applicable. Do it.


----------



## GalBimmer (Jul 7, 2002)

waxhaw, I can't wait to hear about your new car. I think the color combo sounds great and I do think you'll be quite unique driving around Charlotte! I couldn't agree with you more about the pain of driving a roadster - the thrill is gone for me... So I'll be watching for your impressions as you get your car this week. Good luck and enjoy! :thumbup:


----------

